# aurora and wonder woman



## dirtysox (Aug 1, 2009)

nirvanas aurora indica and wonder woman, any input on these?


----------



## phatpharmer (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's some info givin by the Big Book of Buds by Ed Rosenthal

Wonder Women is in Volume 3 of the BBB here's what it says!

 "This all female strain is strong yet suductive,a fast growing skunk with a pleasing, balanced high, and a truly heroic harvest- over a 1/2 kilo (1lb) per sq/m!
 Wonder Womens mother is Ice, an award winning strain (1998 Cannabis Cup) that combines Afghani, Skunk, Northern Lights and Shiva genetics into a very stable plant with a rich layer of trichomes, a heavy stone and feul like aroma. This mother was a winner in the 1998 Cannabis Cup. Her "Father" is actually another female plant, a beautiful Top 44 that Nirvana manipulated using giberellic acid to produce male flowers. Top 44 is one of Nirvana's flagship commercial strains. Its the fastest flowering indoor variety they have, ripe and ready in just over 6 weeks under perfect conditions. As a smoke, Top 44 is deep and skunky with a long lasting buzz. These parents give Wonder Women her superpowers- fast maturation, mighty yields, feminized seeds ( there are no males in the bunch) ,and durable high. This amazing amazon lassos the stoner for long, relaxing stay on paradise island, a land of blis and contentment in body and mind. 
  Wonder Women is inconspicous and does not branch too much, making her ideal for confined gardens such as balconies, or for sea of green farming. This 60/40 hybrid quite indica in appearance, reaching 2.5 feet when flowering is induced at 1.5 ft. Outdoor plants usually reach a petite 4-5ft at full maturity.
  For the best THC levels, indoor cultivation is recommended. Nirvana prefers hydroponics for the strongest yields and the most solid colas. One esecially good tecnique for Wonder Women is to prune her top plus 4 branches, staking them in a SOG setup with 16 plants per sq/m .That can translate to a superheroic yield of 700 grams per sq/m under 600w of light. This plant can also be pushed to high EC-levels- 2.4-2.6. Outdoors, Wonder women produces mega buds in Mediterranean climates like spain or California, but her powers are weakened by mold susceptibility in humid areas. Wonder Women buds are very dense and easy to trim."

  Thats what the BBB has to say about Wonder Women hope that helps, Ill do th AI from Vol  2 after a smoke break!


                                Phatpharmer


----------



## dirtysox (Aug 1, 2009)

wow
thats good news


----------



## phatpharmer (Aug 1, 2009)

Here we go with the AI from Nirvana, this is what the BBB Vol. 2 has to say!


 " Imagine yourself looking out a clear dark night high in the Northern Hemisphere. A faint greenish glow forms a lazy arch across the sky. It ripples like a giant cosmic curtain, and as if by magic, warm hues of red and purple emerge through the green, filling the sky as if scattered by big puff of wind, then slowly fading back to a simple and subtle green sea of light. This is the Aurora, also name of the greek goddess whose dance precedes the dawn- and of  Nirvana's potent, hashy cross of its Northern Lights and Afghan strains.
 This F1 hybrid has all the characteristics of a strong indica: the branching stays low and close with strong, thick stems. Its compact, sturdy structure favours the SOG method placed in flowering at 18 inches and ripe at under 3 ft, but keep an eye out for mold if your your enviroment warrants it. The pistils stay white upon ripening, but in cold enviroments te leaves may turn red. Don't wait for all the hairs to turn before harvesting.
 Aurora Indica's leaves are dark and impressively wide and its smell is dense and spicey, leading gardeners to anticipate the cosmic indica experience its name suggests. The buds are thick and greasy to the touch, with a deep Afghani flavour, buzz comes on quick and can be quite sedative. People have reported hot ears as a common side effect when vapourizing. This strain has medicinal potential for treating hyperactivity and insomnia."  It also say's that the flower time is 55-60 days in hydro and 60-65 days in soil!


Well thats what Vol. 2 Of the BBB has to say about the AI, I ordered AI about 18 months ago but I haven't got aroun to growing it yet, after rereading this I might move these up on my list, it sounds tasty! Hope these help you out!

                                     Phatpharmer


----------



## dirtysox (Aug 1, 2009)

thats alot of typing 
thanks for taking the time, im excited for both


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 1, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Here's some info givin by the Big Book of Buds by Ed Rosenthal
> feminized seeds ( there are no males in the bunch)
> Phatpharmer


 I don't think so, Ed.


----------



## sexagenario (Aug 1, 2009)

I have some cured Wonder Women , input:
1- great yield
2- big strong plant, it really supports allot of weight
3- nice skunk taste 
*important*
This strain can handle lots of nutes so dont be afraid to
feed her heavily. 2,600ppm of fox farm and advance nut.
gave me the best result. hope this helps.:hubba:


----------



## dirtysox (Aug 1, 2009)

sex
thanks for the info, to be honest I wasnt real excited about wonder woman, but it sounds like a monster skunk


----------



## sexagenario (Aug 1, 2009)

Its a high production skunk,, but i dont view it that way , i see
her as the strongest of all my strains. Her stalks are so thick:hubba:
good luck, and lots of green mojo for you!


----------



## dirtysox (Aug 2, 2009)

ummmmmm  so meaty!


----------



## leafminer (Oct 18, 2009)

The AI is an excellent indica. High potency. Grows lollipop style, I got about 2 oz per. Did several grows of it. Tastes of cinammon, citrus, and mint.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 18, 2009)

Grew it and I thought it was better than my Strawberry Cough.  Little citrusy with some skunk in it.  Recommend it to everybody who asks.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Oct 30, 2009)

Im at 4 weeks with wonder woman. Im also growing master kush. the kush was nute burned, but ww wasnt even phased. very nice dense plant with lots of buds.


----------

